# why go to pakistan for medical school when you're stuck with internal med,family med?



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

cardiology, general surgery, derm, radiology, opthalmology + others are out of the question....so basically you're gonna be getting the garbage like psychiatry(which isn't that easy to get) family med and internal med..... so for all you ppl in pak for med school...have you given this a thought?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

The same reason why people go to Europe or the Carribiean for Medical.. they are all considered just as equal as Pakistani graduates. But these days its next to near impossible to get into a school in USA. But nothing is impossible to get into.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

so you'll be satisfied with family med, internal med, pediatrics (that is if you score well on the steps) ?

and yeah i hear ya about the american med schools.. i know a bunch of ppl who didn't get in. i'm considering paki med schools but only aga khan cuz its the best. 

so for all the ppl there, what field are you hoping to get into?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't mean to criticize anyone and would like to apologize if I come off as too harsh, but I find it funny that a lot of people decide not to go to medical schools in Pakistan (or other foreign countries) because statistically foreign medical students have a tougher time getting into the more competitive residencies, yet at the same time they feel like they don't have a shot at getting into medical school in the States. It's just weird that no one wants to settle for being a family physician or internal medicine even when the alternative is not being a doctor at all. I don't understand the rationale behind that at all.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

well no the thing is the 3.5 years of wait to find out whether you got into med school...you can give all you got and still not get in...that's why the pak option is legit but it has its downfalls..


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I dont know who has told you its not possible to get into a good residency. Its mostly the paki born and raised Pakistanis. And its only harder for foreign graduates because the facts are that we are not up to par with the others mostly. 

There ARE some of us who work really hard, get good USMLE scores and get good residencies in EVERY field! Actually EVERY residency is hard to get into, plus it all depends on WHERE you want to go! The one I want to go into is totally within my reach and at a location I like


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

A lot of our KE grads have matched into some really strong and competitive residencies. I happen to know 4 people got categorical surgical spots at some good programs. Another student matched into Radiology. Two students matched into anesthesia. So its not impossible.
But hey some people prefer to do IM, FM, or Pysch. 

*I wouldn't mind doing IM at a top 10 university. #happy


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Who cares about the location, after Pakistan ANYWHERE in USA is HEAVEN compared to this DUMP HOLE!!! I think many people have the perception its hard getting a residency cuz all you hear are foreigners who want to go to these "top 10" locations. Theres no such thing as top 10 in my view, most American grads choose places close to family or with nice weather etc. A spot is a spot as long as its in a field you want


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

If you think internal medicine is a garbage residency, you need to take another look at how competitive it is, especially at the Top 25 programs in the US! #yes


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wait, so a person only has the option of doing internal medicine in the US after they go through med school out of USA? :/ Im confused!

and aren't internal med docs and nurses the most sought after jobs in the next ten years? (at least here in america?) it's in high demand because of all the baby boomers getting older and stuff...


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

no in reality, the person has the option of applying to any field he wants: plastic surgery, opthalmology, etc. However, the odds are VERY against you.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Smeer said:


> I don't mean to criticize anyone and would like to apologize if I come off as too harsh, but I find it funny that a lot of people decide not to go to medical schools in Pakistan (or other foreign countries) because statistically foreign medical students have a tougher time getting into the more competitive residencies, yet at the same time they feel like they don't have a shot at getting into medical school in the States. It's just weird that no one wants to settle for being a family physician or internal medicine even when the alternative is not being a doctor at all. I don't understand the rationale behind that at all.


The rationale for those decisions is money.


----------

